# 8N clutch



## hardrock (Nov 5, 2010)

I am having a hard time adjusting the clutch on my 8N.

Is there a website or a simple diagram that even I can understand?

Thanks guys :dazed:


----------



## hardrock (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, it's almost as lively as a cemetery here.
I want to thank no one for all the help. Bye y'all


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

At the side of the transmission at the end of the clutch linkage, there should be an adjustment similar to the one shown. Back off the lock nut and adjust the bolt so that you have about a 3/4" of play in the clutch pedal before it starts to engage the clutch. Tighten the lock nut and you should be good to go. If not, get yourself an IT manual and learn the joy of tractor splitting.
See you again in 2017 Bye


----------

